# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  اقسم بالله هذا مارئيتيه في منامي بعد ملازمتي للأستغفار والصلاة على النبي (

## امل و آمال

السلام عليكم 
لكل المهمومين والمكروبين واللي ضاقت بهم الدنيا
لكل من فقد الأمل بالفرح ،،
لكل حزين أوصدت الأبواب بوجهه،،
لكل بنت تأخر زواجها ،، حملها الخ
أهدي سطوري هذه بشعور شخصي ليس منقول


قبل تسعة اشهر اصبت بهم وكرب عظيم لايعلم به الا الله بسبب تعسر امر 
كنت في حاله لايعلم بها الا الله وزني فقدت كثير منه هزلت ،، طاح شعري 
اعتزلت الناس ،، فقدت طعم الحياه ،، انام واصحى على الم شديد وحزن شديد
عيوني تقرحت من حرارة دموعي
طرقت كل ابواب البشر
ذليت نفسي كثير
لكن للاسف خذلوني خذلان رهيب
زادني الم على الم 
واوصدت كل الأبواب بوجهي
باخر شعبان ومع رمضان ربي هداني للدعاء والاستغفار
فصرت ادعي بالحاح ولازمت الاستغفار بخاتم التسبيح 
ولكن الشيطان كان يزين لي اني لابد ابذل اسباب حتى لا اكون متواكله
بذلت سبب جدا قوي وكان عند اعلى سلطه بمنطقتي والموعد كان بمنتصف شوال
وللاسف خذلت خذلان اعظم تألمت حيييييييييل
كل ماطرقت باب تصير النتيجة عكسيه 
وكنت ادعي بالحاح بس تعسرت اموري اكثر
وقتها كنت بجن من الصدمه 
بس ماكنت ادري ان هالصدمه هي خيرتي وهي اللي كنت محتاجتها لجل تصحيني
رفعت يدي لربي سبحانه بقلب مكسوووووور
وقلت يارب انا انتظرها منك انت
يارب اوصدت الأبواب الا بابك
ياجباااااار اجبر كسر قلبي
ثم قررت اعظم واروع قرار بحياتي
سحبت موضوعي من محاكم الدنيا قبل الموعد ورفعته لاحكم الحاكمين
وانا واااااااااااااااااااااثقه ومطمئنه بنصر ربي لي
ولي ثلاث اسابيع تقريبا الحين 
خليت شعاري فيها
(وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ )
عندما كان حزين يعقوب على فقدان ابنه يوسف ويبحث عنه لم يجده ولكن عندما فوض امره لله رده الله اليه ودبره بتدبيره لانه صدق في توكله !
وكلت أمري لله سبحانه بكل عصب مني وثقه 
وندمت ندم شديد على طرقي لابواب البشر
وتركت باب ارحم الراحمين واكرم الاكرمين واجود الاجودين
اقسم بالله ماوجدت الراحه والطمأنينه الا لما وكلت امري له سبحانه
الان حالتي صحيح باقي ماتفرجت كربتي لكن اشعر بسعاده وراااااااااااحه وطمأنينه بشكل غريب من ثالث يوم من الاستغفار تغيرت حييل نفسيتي واراني الله رؤى كثير مبشرة
وبهالثلاث اسابيع فقدت اغلى الناس وهي اعظم مااصبت فيه بهالدنيا وفاة والدي رحمه الله
سبحانك ربي مااعظمك لو هالشيئ صار قبل شهر بس كان ماادري وش صار فيني
بس سبحان الله لما وكلت امري لملك الملوك وعلقت قلبي فيه وحده وتقربت له اكثر ولازمت الاستغفار انزل علي السكينه والصبر والراحه والطمأنينه حتى بأصعب المواقف
سبحان الله لان الاستغفار يمحي الذنوب اللي هي تكون سبب في تأخير الاجابه والذنوب سبحان الله سبب في شحن النفس بالطاقه السلبيه 
فكل مااستغفرتي ارتاحت نفسيتك لانك نظفتي نفسك من الطاقه والشحنات السلبيه وكل مااستغفرتي ايضا اقتربتي اكثر لاجابة الدعاء
وصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما قال : ( مَنْ لَزِمَ الِاسْتِغْفَارَ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقٍ مَخْرَجًا ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ هَمٍّ فَرَجًا ، وَرَزَقَهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ )

الشيئ الغريب اللي صارلي اليوم
وهو سبب كتابتي لهالموضوع واقسم بالله اني نويته لوجهه الكريم وشكرا له لذلك اردت ايصاله لاكبر عدد من المهمومين مثلي والمكروبين لاني ادري انهم بحاجة هالرسالة ،،

بداية انا امس قرئت من مواضيعكم الله يجزاكم خيرعن فضل الصلاة على النبي وايضا بتفريج الكرب والهموم

عن أُبَيِّ بن كعبٍ رضي الله عنه : كَانَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إِذَا ذَهَبَ ثُلُثُ اللَّيْلِ قَامَ ، فَقَالَ : (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ، اذْكُرُوا اللهَ ، جَاءتِ الرَّاجِفَةُ ، تَتْبَعُهَا الرَّادِفَةُ ، جَاءَ المَوْتُ بِمَا فِيهِ ، جَاءَ المَوْتُ بِمَا فِيهِ )) قُلْتُ : يَا رسول الله ، إنِّي أُكْثِرُ الصَّلاَةَ عَلَيْكَ ، فَكَمْ أجْعَلُ لَكَ مِنْ صَلاَتِي ؟ فَقَالَ : (( مَا شِئْتَ )) قُلْتُ : الرُّبُع ، قَالَ : (( مَا شِئْتَ ، فَإنْ زِدْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ )) قُلْتُ : فَالنِّصْف ؟ قَالَ : (( مَا شِئْتَ ، فَإنْ زِدْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ )) قُلْتُ : فالثُّلُثَيْنِ ؟ قَالَ : (( مَا شِئْتَ ، فَإنْ زِدْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ )) قُلْتُ : أجعَلُ لَكَ صَلاَتِي كُلَّهَا ؟ قَالَ : (( إذاً تُكْفى هَمَّكَ ، وَيُغْفَر لَكَ ذَنْبكَ )) رواه الترمذي 

طبعا يقصد بالصلاه هنا = الدعاء

فأمس بديت بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدد معين مع الاستغفار بتركيز وندم

وحلمت كاني جالسه بمكان انتظار واشوف رجال كثير بس من ظهورهم وكأني اقول في نفسي هذيلا اللي خربوا موضوعي (اللي سبب لي الهم والكرب) ثم اسمع احد يقولي (أَلَيْسَ اللهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ) وصحيت وانا ارددها 


سبحانك ربي مااعظمك 
بحثت بمعنى الآيه وجدت شيئ عظييييم حنا وينا عن معنى التوكل على الله سبحانه بصدق ليه اشقينا انفسنا بهموم الدنيا واعتمدنا على انفسنا
ربي برحمتك نستغيت لاتكلنا الا انفسنا طرفة عين واكفنا مااهمنا من أمر الدنيا والاخره 
بهالمنام ربي ارسلي رساله عظيمه 
وهذا انا اوصلها لكم
ليه اهم والحزن والضيق
ليه مانوكل امرنا لملك الملوك سبحانه وهو يدبرنا بتدبيره 
ليه تضيق صدورنا ونفقد الأمل
والله يقول : (أَلَيْسَ اللهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ)



في أعظم من الله سند ؟
في اعظم من الله يقضي حاجتنا ويفرج كربتنا؟
في احد قادر غير الله سبحانه؟
مهما عظم همك ومهما اشتدت لا تطرق الا باب ملك الملوك ولاتخضع الا له ولا تذل نفسك للبشر
لان مافي احد قادر على تفريج همك غير ربك سبحانه ولا احد بيرحمك الا الله 
تاكد وتيقن ان الله ارحم فيك من امك وابوك عليك بل من نفسك عليك
واذا طرقت بابه تاكد وتيقن تمام اليقين ان موضوعك انتهى وحاجتك ستقضى
هذا وعد من الله (أدعوني أستجب لكم )
لايمكن اكرم الاكرمين يردك
فقط اصلح امورك وتقرب الى الله وابعد نفسك عن كل ذنب ياخر عنك الأجابه والزم الاستغفار
واجعل هالكرب درس لك واكيد اللي ذاق مرارة البعد عن الله وذاق بعدها حلاوة القرب من الله لايمكن يبتعد عن الله بعدها


لكل المهمومين والمكروبين تقربوا الى الله بالقيام وببكل عمل صالح وخلوا همكم فقط ارضاء الله 
بعدها بتجيكم الدنيا الصاغره
فقط وكلوا امركم الى الله وهو بيدبركم وبيجيكم الفرج من حيث لا تحتسبون لا ترهقون تفكيركم بكيف ومتى؟
ربي سبحانه اذا اراد امرا انزل امره كن وتسخر الكون بمن فيه لتنفيذ هذا الأمر لك !
تيقن بأن البشر مو هم من منع عنك هالامر فالبشر لو اجتمعوا على ان يضروك او ينفعوك لن يضروك ولن ينفعوك الا بأمر الله
فالامر كله بيد الله لا مانع لما اعطى ولا معطي لما منع ،،

كل ماضاقت واشتدت فقط رددي:
(وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ )
(أَلَيْسَ اللهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ)
(حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون)


اللهم اني اشهدك واشهد ملائكتك وجميع خلقك على حبك واقولها امام الملئ مهما اشتدت علي بعد اليوم اقسم بالله لن اطرق الا بابك ولن اجعل همي الا رضاك 
ربي انا ميقنة باجابتك لدعوتي واعطائي مااتمنى برحمتك وكرمك 
حتى وانا طال انتظاري
اعلم بانه لحكمه وخير وفرح اخرته لي لوقته المناسب ،،




اخيرا:
اوصي كل مهمومه ان تشاهد باليوتيوب مقاطع الدكتور احمد عمارة //خاصة
كيف تدعوا الله لكي يستجيب
د.أحمد عمارة - القاهرة اليوم - الطاقة السلبية والابتلاء
وحلقه اسم الله الجبار لعمرو خالد 



دعواتكم احوج مااكون لها ،،

والله يكتب اجر من نقله ونشره ،،،

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول.......

دعواتكم لي بظهر الغيب وكل من تحج لا تنسانا من الدعاء جعل والدينكم في الجنه...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## طيف الغربة

نقل موفق عزيزتي اسأل الله ان يجزيك عنه خير الجزاء

----------


## أم راشد العين

الله يوفقج

----------


## دلوعة عجمان

من توكل على الله حق توكله رزقه من حيث لايحتسب

----------


## مثلي قليل

ماخاب من كان الله وكيله
مشكوره حبيبتي على النقل

----------


## رومنسية 84

ونعم بالله 
لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له
فداك روحي وولدي واي وامي وزوجي يا الله 
فداك روحي وولدي واي وامي وزوجي يا رسول الله
في ميزان حسناتج اختي

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

موضوع ممتاز يزاج الله خير 
ونعم بالله

----------


## Manar N

فعلا ما في بعد التوكل على الله..وما حد يعرف شو يعني غير اللي جرب..لأننا للأسف نتعلق بما عند المخلوق وننسى الخالق الذي بيده أمر المخلوق...كان عندي أمر يسبب لي هم وضيق كبير لا يعلم به إلا الله ..وكل ما أسأل صاحب الشأن ما يرضى يجاوبني أبد..وهالموضوع سكري عليه..سبحان الله فقدت الأمل بالناس ووكلت أمري لرب الناس...أول شي..ما عاد الموضوع يسبب لي أزمة..شعرت براحة وثقة ..ثاني شي..بعد فترة..عرفت كل شي بخصوص هالموضوع ونفس الشخص اللي كان يمانع إني أعرف هالشي بيده وعن طريقه عرفت كل شي وارتاح بالي..الحمد لله

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

من توكل على الله حق توكله رزقه من حيث لايحتسب

استغفر الله الذي لاله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------

